# Count your blessings



## AusIta

Hello, I am calling out for the help of anyone who can speak latin or understands it well. I'd like to get the phrase "Count your blessings" as a tattoo in Latin, but nearly all of the Latin translation pages are rubbish. 

So far I have "Fortunia tua numera". Now I did a 2 year course in Italian (don't remember much) but I can see how "Count your good fortune" would come out of that phrase. I'd really like to get "Count your blessings" though, is that as close as I would get to it? I'm not even sure if "Fortunia tua numera" is accurate, so I came here for comfirmation.

Any help will be greatly appreciated, many thanks in advance.


----------



## kreiner

I don't know what you mean by saying "count your blessings", but a too litteral translation would be: _benedictiones tuas numera._


----------



## AusIta

It's a saying in English I guess...Count your blessings/Count your good fortune/Be thankful for what you have etc. Is "_benedictiones tuas numera" _grammatically correct? Would someone that speaks Latin be able to read that and make sense of it?

Thank you so much for the quick response.


----------



## kreiner

If you mean "realize your good luck", I'd suggest _agnosce tuam fortunam._


----------



## relativamente

If you mean dont forget the benefits you have received
Ne obliviscaris beneficiorum quae accipistis


----------



## AusIta

It was a difficult phrase to translate, but thanks anyway guys!


----------

